# My male preparing for a show.



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

This is one of the males i am trying to enter in a competition.He is from my previous salamander hmpk spawn.
The link:http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=118916
The male:
View attachment 73642


View attachment 73643

What do you guys think?
His anal looks like it needs a little help.
The flyer for the competition:
View attachment 73645

I'm going to make another tread after 24 Jan about the competition!!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I don't have any experience showing bettas so I can't really give you my opinion on a show point of veiw however I think he is a really beautiful colour


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

He is a beauty! What do you not like about his anal fin? How many months old is he?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Your right about his anal, the slope becomes too dramatic towards the end, but the rest of him is great!
To me, he'd definitely be worth sending off to it!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He is really nice, but his anal does slope. Still worth trying!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks,i just realize the ventral have some splits in it and the dorsal has some "spikes".


----------

